# Joint Colorado Shoot Anyone?



## Bravotwofive (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello, I am new here, but I have concept that needs to be worked out. If anyone has seen any of my images, you will notice that I shoot after dark. I just returned from a Colorado trip where I discovered I needed more light on my subjects.

There are two ways to accomplish this. 1. Buy more lights. 2. Organize a joint shoot where photographers can help others by using thier lighting in unison. 

This is preliminary, and I am just throwing it out for discussion.
Anyone interested.

Chuck


----------

